# Planning for website designing, which is the best platform?



## antoinecharles (Sep 3, 2016)

I want to make e-commerce website for my online business. can anyone guide me which programming language I can go with? Should I take php platform over .net, java?


----------



## lisaryan (Sep 14, 2016)

If you are planning for an ecommerce website, the type of platform depends upon the requirement of your business and the flexiblity you are loking for. Generally PHP would be the best choice to go for. It is easy to learn and is very flexible to work with. A lot of popular websites are developed using PHP. Talking about the platforms, WordPress along with Woocommerce would be the best bet. Platforms like Magento and Prestashop are other popular choices. If you are familar with Java and .NET you can use them to build the ecommerce website. However it is quite complicated in comparison to languages like PHP.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 14, 2016)

You don't need to learn programming languages if you just want to just setup a ecommerce website, there are thousands of templates and platforms available to get your ecomm site up and running.  

Let me google that for yo

you can go through them and use what ever best suites you.


----------



## JGuru (Sep 21, 2016)

Use *Joomla* for ecommerce website!!

*Joomla Joomla! The CMS Trusted By Millions for their Website is a free and open-source content management system (CMS) for publishing web content. It is built on a model–view–controller web application framework that can be used independently of the CMS.

Joomla is written in PHP, uses object-oriented programming (OOP) techniques (since version 1.5[2]) and software design patterns,[3] stores data in a MySQL, MS SQL (since version 2.5), or PostgreSQL (since version 3.0) database,[4][5] and includes features such as page caching, RSS feeds, printable versions of pages, news flashes, blogs, search, and support for language internationalization.*

As of February 2014, Joomla has been downloaded over 50 million times.[6] Over 7,700 free and commercial extensions are available from the official Joomla! Extension Directory, and more are available from other sources.[7] It is estimated to be the second most used content management system on the Internet, after WordPress

*EShop is a powerful & responsive Joomla Shopping Cart / e-Commerce extension. It is built based on the standard Joomla! MVC structure with many great features, user friendly and easy to customize.
You simply install, add products, enable built-in modules, payment plugins, shipping plugins and you are ready to start accepting orders.*

CATALOG FEATURES:

★ Catalog Mode
★ Quote Cart Mode
★ Unlimited/multi-level Categories
★ Unlimited Manufacturers
★ Unlimited Products
★ Product Reviews and Rating
★ Product to PDF Download
★ Related Products
★ Compare Products
★ Wishlist Products
★ Notify me when product is available
★ Ask question about product
★ Email a Friend about product
★ Call for price
★ Unlimited images per product
★ Full configurable image sizes of different pages
★ Configurable process images function: Resize, Cropsize or Maxsize
★ Popout/Zoom product images
★ Unlimited Products Options with separate SKU, additional price and image per option value
★ Unlimited Products Attributes
★ Additional tabs to display additional information for product
★ Unlimited Custom Labels for product
★ Import/Export to CSV files
★ Batch Products Process

SHOPPING CART FEATURES:

★ Mini Cart module with live update
★ One page checkout - simple and fast
★ Custom fields for Billing Address and Shipping Address
★ Coupons/Discounts Support
★ Gift Voucher Support
★ Multiple Geo Zones, Zones
★ Multiple Tax Classes and Tax Rates
★ EU VAT Rules supported
★ Multiple Length and Weight classes
★ Orders, Viewed Products, Purchased Products Reports
★ Support Downloadable Products
★ Support PDF Invoice with editable layout
★ Supports Watermark for photos
★ Multiple currencies and daily update exchanged rate
★ Multiple languages (English, Dutch, Spanish, Germany, French, Italian, Thai, Turkey, Hungarian, Norwegian, Croatian, Russian, Czech Republic, Serbian, Hebrew, Finnish, Greek, Slovak, Portugal and Brazil now), support association multiple languages
★ 45+ Payment Gateways (Based on Omnipay payment plugin library)
★ 10+ Shipping Methods

DESIGN FEATURES:

★ Mobile responsive
★ HTML5 & CSS3
★ Full of custom layout and CSS
★ jQuery, Ajax and Bootstrap
★ Compatible with any Joomla templates
★ Multiple themes support

EMAIL FEATURES:

★ Notification emails for admin, customer, guest and manufacturer
★ Notification emails when order status changed
★ All of content/layout of emails are editable

SEO & SECURITY FEATURES:

★ Full of Meta keywords/ Meta description for categories/products/manufacturers
★ Custom page title & page heading for categories/products/manufacturers
★ Intelligent SEF URLs
★ Social share products
★ Category/Product navigation
★ Microdata Rich Snippets
★ Support captcha/SSL

INTEGRATION FEATURES:

★ Membership Pro integration
★ Joomla Users integration
★ Content plugin to display products everywhere
★ Content plugin to search products
★ The ability to display videos from YouTube, Vimeo, etc
★ iDevAffiliate integration
★ AcyMailling integration
★ MailChimp integration
★ The ability to migrate data from Virtuemart

ADD-ONS AND TEMPLATES

★ Add-ons: EShop Add-ons - Joomla Extensions by Joomdonatio
★ Template & themes: EShop Templates - Joomla Extensions by Joomdonatio
★ Extra payment plugins: EShop Payment Plugins - Joomla Extensions by Joomdonatio


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 29, 2017)

Instead of writing everything from scratch try shopify or Woocommerce


----------

